# Ford Explorer Advice



## 2512 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a newbie still doing some research trying to get into the RV game.

I have been to the dealer and received the standard "sure you can pull this 31 footer" pitch and read threads on Explorers ranging from "I'm doing it" to "how I crashed".

We are looking at possibly getting the 21RS or 23RS and towing it with a 2004 Ford Explorer V8 w/ Class III/IV towing package, 11600 GCWR, and a 114 wheelbase. I have gone through the towing-weight-demonstrator worksheet to calculate the reserve towing capacity and found us to have approximately 1400 and 900 lbs in reserve for the 21RS and 23RS, respectively.

I saw a rule of thumb on another website that a wheelbase of 110 would give you approximately 20 feet and add 1 ft pr. 4 inches. It also mentioned that this rule could be pushed 2-3 feet with the appropriate sway control and TV.

Would the low weight reserve exclude the 23RS or is it also the wheelbase?
If the 23RS is too risky, would the 21RS be considered a safe option? 
Are there factors other than the correct weight and wheelbase to length ratio, which should be considered?

I know Explorers can be a hot topic for TVs so feel free to flame, I can take it









Torben


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Start with this...where are you getting the trailer weights? If you are using published weights from Keystone, you are way under the real weight of the trailer.

I have never seen an Outback of any model being towed by an Explorer.

Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

First off, welcome to Outbackers.com. 

You are certainly wise to do your research up front. Considering the Explorer as a TV, I'd stick with the smallest Outback available, the 21RS. Your wheelbase is on the edge and will benefit from a quality hitch such as the Equal-i-zer.

What engine and gearing do you have and where will you tow?

Also, I'd be concerned with the weight rating of the Explorer. Consider passengers, food, gas, and the hitch weight and you're probably close to or exceeding the limits of the smaller 1/2 ton SUV. Also consider the GCVWR of the trailer and TV together. These often get ignored but is where many fail.


----------



## 2512 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow, you guys are fast on the replies, I love it!!!

The weights I received was from the dealer who said to add 300 lbs to the Keystone number for awning etc. (Now, he also wanted to sell a 31 footer...)

OK, scratch the 23RS and do not go to the "Rockies" with a 21RS. We live in Houston, TX so the travel will be primarly flat with some hills in the south.

Thanks again for the input, it is truly appreciated.

Torben


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't know , forgetting about the numbers ,the Explorer is a glorified car with that very light double wishbone suspension in the rear. Don't think it would hold up to towing.

I wouldn't do it unless all\most of your trips are in the mid-west and that is with the 4.6L V-8 ,and with the 21RS. Wouldn't even contemplate the 23RS .


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome torb to the group
Since you will be towing on flat lands
I would stick with the 21RS with an Egaulizer hitch
And watch how much you pack in it
I have never seen an Explorer pulling a TT usually see them pulling pop-ups

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We have some members towing with a Toyota 4Runner but think she uses the Hensley Hitch ($3,000). Not sure your Exp compares.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

This thread from a year or two ago might be useful to you.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...25&hl=crash

Oh, and Welcome and I hope you find an Outback that will work for your family.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Not sure about the Explorer, although this is rather disturbing....
*
U-Haul rejects Explorers*
By Eric Mayne, The Detroit News
U-Haul International is forbidding its stores to rent trailers to customers who plan to tow with the Ford Explorer, saying it no longer can afford to defend product liability lawsuits linked to the best-selling SUV. 
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/r...haul-ford_x.htm


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

This may sound somewhat cruel, but I'd nix the Explorer as a TV. It's better safe than sorry.

Mark


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't even like telling people this but we towed a 2004 25-FBS with a 97 Explorer for a short time while searching for a new TV. We only went short distances, maybe 50 miles tops. Never towed over 55 MPH and never had any major cross winds. We had a Reese HP Dual Cam sway system which worked very well.

I wouldn't do it again. The Explorer's wheel base is just too short for towing a TT. It is also way too narrow and they are top heavy besides. We were passed on four lane roads by trucks and it would push us over quite a bit. The suspension, transmission, brakes and tires are not set up to be towing TT's. First thing I would do after arriving at the campground was to mix me a stiff drink and let the white knuckles relax.

My suggestion would be to buy a good used TV that can handle the job and then buy a little bit bigger TT. Once you start camping in a 21 foot Outback you are going to want a bigger one anyway like we did. We traded up to a 27RLS after one year and we now tow with a 05 Chevy 2500HD Duramax diesel. No more white knuckles for me.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

I towed my 21RS and a previous trailer with a 2001 AWD V8 Ford Explorer. I had no problems or "white knuckle" moments, but you definitely need a GOOD hitch. Sway control its very important with a short wheelbase vehicle. With that said......the 21RS is probably as big as you want to go with the Explorer. I would highly recommend the Equal-i-zer hitch. Properly setup it is VERY stable.....absolutely no sway.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Torbin,

Welcome to the forum. Rarely do you see people telling you your TV is unsafe or under no circumstances should you tow with that, usually they just give you the facts and let you decide, that Is why I like it...so let me tell you about my experiences with the 02 V8 Explorer with the same set up as you have. 
Believe it or not, power was never an issue while towing the 21RS even up in Lake Placid NY it had guts. Up and down winding back roads I felt safe and in control at slower speeds, some argue that the rear wishbone suspension helps the Explorer maintain better control on turns for whatever reason. Now here is the big but..... Even with a good Equalizer hitch set up, at highway speeds the thing was a white knuckle experience due to the short and narrow wheelbase. It was that simple for me and I went up to the Nissan Titan. The Explorer was a good SUV for me but on the highway I felt unsafe enough to spend the money for what I considdered added safety.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> We have some members towing with a Toyota 4Runner but think she uses the Hensley Hitch ($3,000). Not sure your Exp compares.


Hi, Torb. Welcome to the site! You are very smart to be doing your research BEFORE you commit the almighty $$$. I would be the "some members" he refers to (although there are others with 4-Runners not using the Hensley.) I also had dealers tell me I could easily tow the 31 (NOT!) and, then had these guys here tell me I probably shouldn't tow much more than a baby-stroller. OK - so that was a little exagerated.

The 4R has a 119 wheebase & we have a 25RSS. Those #s are admittedly a bit short on the recommended ratio, which is why we got the Hensley when we got the TT. Its a lot of $$$ but we believed that our family's safety and my peace of mind/driving confidence was well worth it (the Hensley has, by the way, repeatedly proven itself and I drive this rig without a 2nd thought... tho' I've not towed an equiv. rig with any other hitch for comparison purposes). The 4R/V8/Sport is specifically built for towing so all other critical strength/power/brake/tranny features are also there and, as should be done with any rig, we watch the packing weight & load distribution. We live in and tow thru the high peaks of NH, ME, & NY very  comfortably, the engine regularly runs 2500-3000rpms in either 3rd or 4th gear (depending on terrain), the gas mileage is great, the temp. gauge never moves, the control on fast/hard stops is excellent, and I have never felt 1 bit of sway on the interstates (even with BIG wind). I don't know anything about Explorers...but seems that you'r hearing from several who do. Keep doing your homework and, when all is said & done, put it all together - weight the pros & cons - make your best decision - and get out to enjoy some camping!

Good luck!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> We have some members towing with a Toyota 4Runner but think she uses the Hensley Hitch ($3,000). Not sure your Exp compares.


Hi, Torb. Welcome to the site! You are very smart to be doing your research BEFORE you commit the almighty $$$. I would be the "some members" he refers to (although there are others with 4-Runners not using the Hensley.) [/quote]

Thanks Wolfie, I owe you one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site! Good thing you're not listening to the dealer.

We sold out Expedition as it wasn't going to cut it for the 28RSS. I think you "can" use you Explorer, but (IMHO) it is not going to be the optimal setup.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

MJRey said:


> This thread from a year or two ago might be useful to you.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...25&hl=crash
> 
> Oh, and Welcome and I hope you find an Outback that will work for your family.


Yep, that one was mine. Our explorer was the older model, and I don't know how the new one compares. Personally, I think everyone overblew the whole rollover issue with Explorers- they weren't any worse than Blazers or Troopers or anything else. Heck, even dragged sideways down the freeway hard enough to blow two tires, we didn't roll over.

That said, the people who say "bigger is better" for a TV are correct, bigger IS always better. That's not to say you always have to have a crew cab dually to do the job, as a good setup (like a Hensely hitch) will reduce or eliminate most of the "rules of thumb" about wheelbase etc. I'd say that "bigger is always better," but also "well set up is best of all." So pick your hardware carefully and do your homework. And if you have the slightest doubt, trade up to a more suitable TV. You won't regret it. It sounds like you're wondering whether your explorer is "good enough." I'd say that's not quite the question you want to ask, but rather "is our exporer a suitable TV?" I think you already know the answer to that one.

Whatever you choose, good luck and welcome to the board!

Kevin P.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Torb....for what it's worth, it was Kevin's story that put the fear of God into us AND was the beginning of our Hensley story. Must say - we put ALOT of stock in the words from a man who, with his entire family pretty much unscathed, walked away from that! (Thanks again, Kevin!)


----------



## 2512 (Aug 7, 2006)

This has all been excellent feedback and the kind I needed from people living it.

There is definitely some good, bad and ugly in there that has given me something to think about.

Thanks again. I will let you know how things progresses and hopefully see you on the campgrounds.

Torben


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Torben, these other posts say a lot. I was towing my 25RSS just fine with a 1/2 Yukon but always wondering if it was "good" enough and "safe" enough for the job. I got tired of worrying so upgraded to the 2500 Yukon. I'm a lot more relaxed towing now and even during the days leading up to our trips.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

Several years ago I was towing with a 2001 Ford Explorer, but with the 4.0 V6. We owned a 23' Aerolite that weighed 3,500. We used that set-up for one summer and then got away from it. We used the Equalizer hitch and never really had a scary moment, but I never felt comfortable nor relaxed while towing. I would heed the advice and stick with no more than the 21' Outback.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

First, welcome to Outbackers, and for all our safety I appreciate you doing your homework before getting out on the road. I think you'll find a flame-less forum here. And you pose a good question.

There is what's comfortable and there is what is safe. What's comfortable is up to you. What is safe is up to your TV limits.

You can be safe, but still not comfortable. But you cannot ever be comfortable without first being safe.

That said, I towed the 21RS with a 99 Expy and was not comfortable, although weights came in on the safe side. I upgraded to the TV in my sig.

While there are some on this forum who tow with the Explorer or Mountaineer safely and within limits, I personally wouldn't attempt it, even if the numbers said I was safe. I would still not feel comfortable.

Just my .02

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

This Kevin agrees with the other Kevin!!

Before we bought our 23RS, I read the story about the crash with the 21RS and Explorer. Scared the heck out of me. I couldn't imagine crashing and trying to get my two girls out of their car seats in a panic! I was VERY relieved to read that they are doing well with their Sequoia and the 23RS. So far we haven't had any problems towing, and hopefully we won't. Like many others have said many times before though, "I wouldn't want anything bigger behind me".


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum









Let me just say, there is a reason that Explorers come with such a small trailer hitch built in. The simply are not made for towing anything but a small utility trailer. The wheelbase is so short, that all it takes is one semi flying by and next thing you know you are looking at the sky out of your side window. So far on here they have been compared to Blazers, Tahoes, Expeditions, and 4 Runners As far as blazers, I dont know of any of them towing an Outback either. Tahoes and Expy's are definately a lot bigger truck, wider footprint, longer wheelbase. Dont know much on the 4 Runner. Just my humble opinion here, but if you want to get into a TT, then upgrade you TV first. Get something that has enough leeway to grow with you. An Explorer is just not a safe option. My mom tows her 23RS with a 05 Durango with the Hemi. That is a bigger vehicle then the Explorer, yet she absolutely hates towing with it. She is white knuckling it every trip.

Good Luck 
Bill


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

The criticizisms of the Explorer that I read here are unjustified.

A $150 option on the Explorer/Mountaineer includes the class III/IV hitch receiver, wiring, & transmission cooler.

I pulled our 21RS from Green Valley, AZ to Ann Arbor, MI (>2,000 miles) with 2006 Mercury Mountaineer equipped with Equal-i-zer hitch. Also a few tows on nasty mountain roads. NO Problems or scary moments.

The Explorer/Mountaineer is NOT a glorified passenger car; it is a truck!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://trucks.about.com/od/2004suvspecific...lorerspec_2.htm

Scroll down for towing capacities.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

I have not seen much or anything really mentioned about the motor in your Explorer . Even if it has the V-8 9 239 HP ) you will be seriousely under powered on any kind of incline much longer than a overpass . I started towing my 21RS with a silverado with the 4.8 V-8 , thats 285 hp . It was a joke in any kind of hills , 3500 rpm in second gear most of the time . Spooky feeling towing something that long and heavy with a short wheelbase , only slightly better with the sway control .

Don't believe the dealer telling you the trailer is only 300 lbs over advertised weght , thats bull !!! Almost nothing inside except the frame , floors and walls are included in the weight . All the furniture , stove , fridge , AC , 2 propane tanks , and battery are not weghed - not sure about the spare tire ! Also the advertised tongue weight of just under 400 lbs is in reality well over 700 lbs .

You would be much better suited safety wise and tow ability by have a larger tow vehicle . These RV salesmen ought to ALL be taken out and given a good whoopin , every one of them tell someone with a marginal TV , " No prpblem , your truck will pull that ." All they are concerned with is getting your cash .

Dan


----------

